# Orchid breeding



## JoeCapricorn (May 20, 2013)

I've attempted breeding my Orchid mantises several times over the past week. The first attempt was last week, the male happily hopped onto Sakura's (the female) back. I have two males and both have been adults for almost two months.

Sakura has been an adult for a little over one month.

Here's what's going on right now - the male, who I named Ulfrik on account of his small size making Sakura look like a dragon, he is just sitting on her back. I've seen him tap every now and then but he seems pretty quiet. He hasn't tried to stretch to reach her tip.

Sakura hasn't given him any attention. I've fed her a lot of blue-bottle flies lately and the latest one I gave she literally threw away like she said "NO!" - so I have a dewinged blue-bottle loose somewhere.

She just took a fly right now though. Her abdomen is nice and swollen, but I'm afraid of feeding her too much. Though it seems she knows when she's had too much, since she just threw the remainder of that fly away.

How long does this process take? Is it safe to put them back in Sakura's cage for the night? I'm going to be watching them for as long as it takes until I get too tired... I'm a night owl and it's 1:37 right now.


----------



## Termite48 (May 20, 2013)

1) I am not the most expert at breeding Orchids, but I have gleaned a little from those whom know things about it. 1) Never leave the male with the female for a long time, and never without a way of escape..

2) The most success with this species seems to be aging the female a minimum of one month and in some to many cases as long as sixty days. 3) House then in separate rooms right before they are going to mate. 4) Increase the temp and humidity at mating time.


----------



## sally (May 20, 2013)

I would put him in another room and try again tomorrow. Has she been calling? Look and see if she is calling tonight. Just my humble opinion


----------



## Rick (May 20, 2013)

That is pretty typical behavior in my experience. I've had the males sit on the female for hours or days before actually mating. If he just sits there you can try a giving him a sharp quick breath.


----------



## agent A (May 20, 2013)

mine sat on her for 4 days before connecting and he was just 1 month old


----------



## sally (May 20, 2013)

How did he do?


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 20, 2013)

sometimes he needs to see her move too, but don't keep feeding her, I think to much food is the cause of ooth bound and u don't want that to happen.


----------



## agent A (May 20, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> sometimes he needs to see her move too, but don't keep feeding her, I think to much food is the cause of ooth bound and u don't want that to happen.


too much just looking at her causes eggbinding I think &lt;_&lt;


----------



## mantid_mike (May 20, 2013)

on the subject of orchids, does anybody know if the female stops eating the days prior to laying an ooth?


----------



## Krissim Klaw (May 21, 2013)

I have no experience with Orchids but with all mantises I feel it is important to wait for the female to give the thumbs up via calling. They tend to do this at night and that is in my opinion the best time to introduce them.


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Jun 26, 2013)

Still no success, mainly because Ulfrik tends to get wanderlust and fly off Sakura's back. He did that last week.

I did finally get Tullius to sit on her back, but they didn't connect. I've been uncomfortable with letting them by themselves when the male hasn't connected, so I separated the two so I could go to bed! It was about 5 AM

Today I discovered Sakura laid a sizable oothecae. I doubt it's fertile. Now the question is - how long do I wait after she laid her ooth to try and pair her up with a male?


----------



## Ranitomeya (Jun 26, 2013)

When I had my orchids, they always connected some time after the lights went off and I'd always make sure the female was very well-fed prior to placing them together. Just make sure the male has enough room to escape if you leave them unattended. You should let her drink and eat at least a few days before you try pairing her up again.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 26, 2013)

You can mate her a couple days after ooth laying and yes, they stop eating before laying the ooth.


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Jul 11, 2013)

How warm should my room be when they breed? I think that might be a factor - the AC runs all the time even in the night, keeping my room around 75. It can heat up in here quite a bit because of my computer.

Would trying to pair them together in the middle of the day be better?


----------

